# Box elder burl and epoxy table



## Courtland (Oct 3, 2018)

the legs were way taller then expected first table I’ve ever made but I had the really cool wood so I gave it a shot

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## jasonb (Oct 3, 2018)

I could see myself running into that sharp corner, ouch. How tall is it?


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 18, 2018)

Pretty cool !!!!


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 21, 2018)

jasonb said:


> I could see myself running into that sharp corner, ouch. How tall is it?


Poor @Tony runs into that and he'd put an eye out ;).

Sorry brother, just picking up on one of your prominent characteristics based on several other threads I've read.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2018)

B Rogers said:


> Poor @Tony runs into that and he'd put an eye out ;).
> 
> Sorry brother, just picking up on one of your prominent characteristics based on several other threads I've read.



@Mike1950 please give Bryson a Clyde for me!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2018)

Tony said:


> @Mike1950 please give Bryson a Clyde for me!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2018)

wow!!!!!!!!


----------

